# Linux Kernel Crash Book - Free PDF Download



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Linux Kernel Crash Book.

To download the free PDF, just click the book's cover image on the download webpage. It is 4.9MB.

Table of Contents:


> *Collecting and analyzing Linux kernel crashes - LKCD
> 
> Collecting and analyzing Linux kernel crashes - Kdump
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------



## dodge_viper (Aug 15, 2006)

thanks is it pretty useful


----------

